# 75 gallon stocking



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey all, I'm planning on converting my 75 gallon from an Mbuna tank to a Central American tank. I'm just wondering what you would reccomend for this size tank. I have a pair of Leucistic Honduran Red Points in my 40 gallon right now, and I'm really enjoying them alot. I'm looking for something attractive, decent sized, with personality, but I want to make sure it can thrive in my tank for life too. What do you suggest?


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

Green Terrors are incredibly pretty and would go good in a 75 g. The males have a lot more color than females normally. You could even put in a group of some sort of schooling fish or Cory Cats.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Texas, Salvini, Severums (Although they are SA along with the Green Terrors) Firemouths, Convicts, Cutteri, Sajica, Rainbow, Jack Dempsey.........that's all I can think about right now. It just depends on what you want. Do you want a breeding pair OR a Community OR just 1 or 2 fish?


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks CichlidLover, I'm just looking for a breeding pair, with maybe some dither/target fish. I do really like the Texas Cichlids, just wasn't totally sure if they'd work in my tank.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

That will narrow down your choices! I think a Texas pair would work just fine in a 75 longterm. Just make sure you have a divider handy no matter what cichlid you choose. You will need it. Dithers will work for a little while when they are young and it's their first time spawning but it won't last for long! I would say buy dithers or targets while they are young and while you are trying to get them to pair off because it will increase the bond between the two and will have a better pair. Then once when the dithers are all killed off just let the pair have the 75 to themseleves!


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks so much! That's what I'll do then! Now if I can just get my tank resealed before they sell out, I'll be in business, lol. The seal failed in it a little while ago, and I'm having a bugger of a time getting someone over to reseal it.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

If you are going with texas, maybe see Spencer for some carpintis. I personally think they look wonderful! I also recall a while back you couldn't imagine trading in your africans for americans! What happened?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

LittleFrog said:


> Thanks so much! That's what I'll do then! Now if I can just get my tank resealed before they sell out, I'll be in business, lol. The seal failed in it a little while ago, and I'm having a bugger of a time getting someone over to reseal it.


Search the DIY folder on how to reseal it yourself. No sense in waiting for someone else to do it when you can certainly tackle the job yourself. I've done it on quite a few tanks w/good results...


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

> If you are going with texas, maybe see Spencer for some carpintis. I personally think they look wonderful! I also recall a while back you couldn't imagine trading in your africans for americans! What happened?


Well first I fell in love with my Honduran Red Points, then my tank seal failed, and while I was waiting for John to find time to fix the tank for me, half my Africans died. Seemed like a good time to make a change, lol. I am planning to buy from Spencer, couldn't imagine buying from anyone else. I just hope to fix the tank in time before he sells out. He only has 5 left right now.



> Search the DIY folder on how to reseal it yourself. No sense in waiting for someone else to do it when you can certainly tackle the job yourself. I've done it on quite a few tanks w/good results...


 That is fantastic advice, thank you! I've thought about doing it myself, but since the only people who know what I need to do and how to do it are exactly the people I can't get a hold of, I was getting very frustrated. I'll do that right now!


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Sooo, I looked up the Green Terrors, and they're really beautiful, AND Spencer has some wild caught ones in, and he's going to hold a pair for me until I finish fixing my tank, so that's what I'll be stocking. Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Green Terrors


You mean Green Texas right? Or did you switch to Terrors? Can't wait to see pictures! :thumb:


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

No I switched to Green Terrors, couldn't resist a chance to get my hands on some wild caught ones, lol, and I really like the look of them.


----------



## PBCichlids (Oct 7, 2008)

I personally really like the Peacock Bass of the Cichlid family maybe you should get some of those, Oscars are always fun to


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

are you seriously recommending peacock bass for a 75g tank?????? you need to do some research my friend, a peacock bass can and will eventually get 3 feet, a little big for a 75g no?


----------



## PBCichlids (Oct 7, 2008)

funny thing is some peacock bass arent always the same my pair in my 55 are totally fine and trust me pretty sure *** done my research *** had them for 2 years n there not that big if you find me a peacock bass in tank that is 3 feet then tell me I need to do research. Another thing who are you anyway have you ever went fishing for PB's? didnt think so not one PB I have caught has been remotely close to 3 feet maybe it depends on where you go but before you crack at me mate id do your research


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

I have to go with Gage on this one, I've researched both species, and I can't really see either doing well in a 75 gallon long term as a pair. I'm just not interested in cramming fish into my tanks, I want something that will thrive for life, not just survive. I've already talked to Spencer, and he's holding a pair of the Green Terrors for me, so it's a done deal.  I'm really excited about it and will definitely be posting pictures when I get them. Thanks so much for everyone's help and advice!


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm excited for you too! I love green terrors, I bet they will be gorgeous!


----------



## LittleFrog (Jun 28, 2006)

Got the Green Terrors plus some Silver Dollars from Spencer this weekend, and they're gorgeous! I'm just waiting for him to get his striplights in, so I can get a light on the aquarium for some decent pictures. Will post when I do.


----------

